# Scientists Discovered the Egyptian Secret to Moving Huge Pyramid Stones



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

> The question of just how an ancient civilization—without the help of modern technology—moved the 2.5 ton stones that made up their famed pyramids has long plagued Egyptologists and mechanical engineers alike. But now, a team from the University of Amsterdam believes they've figured it out, even though the solution was staring them in the face all along.
> 
> It all comes down to friction. See, the ancient Egyptians would transport their rocky cargo across the desert sands, from quarry to monument site with large sleds. Pretty basic sleds, basically just large slabs with upturned edges. Now, when you try to pull a large slab with upturned edges carrying a 2.5 ton load, it tends to dig into the sand ahead of it, building up a sand berm that must then be regularly cleared before it can become an even bigger obstacle.
> 
> ...



from gizmodo


----------



## ico (May 1, 2014)

thanks for sharing.  a mystery now solved.


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2014)

But how did they lift each of the blocks upto the whole height of the pyramid?


----------



## rish1 (May 1, 2014)

correct me if i am wrong but i don't think edward would have built his castle this way ..  also he was alone

his was not even in desert i think and he was able to move his whole castle to another location all by himself and 1 truck.. 

there is still something else going on , maybe the above method also works but i don't think that edward or even egyptians made with that tech

egyptians were also very advanced .. they had batteries in that time period.. 

and the how do you answer those lifting of blocks as desmond asked..

anti gravity , magnetism all the way


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2014)

It's fun to read the comments on the picture..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION], [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION], *cdn.geckoandfly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ancient-aliens-guy.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION], [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION], *cdn.geckoandfly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ancient-aliens-guy.jpg



That explains the Stonehenge as well.


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But how did they lift each of the blocks upto the whole height of the pyramid?



making a road like structure around pyramid and after completing the pyramid destroyed the path


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Noo.. I wanted this to be an alien work!


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2014)

Well, they could have made a spiral pathway to the top of the pyramid from the bottom that they must have used to drag the block upwards, that they must have covered up as they built.

Just a theory I have.


----------



## rish1 (May 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION], [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION], *cdn.geckoandfly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ancient-aliens-guy.jpg



lol haha nice one..
wasn't this ancient aliens program debunked long ago.. but damn they always come up with a new season..
   [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] how do you explain them cutting those big pieces of rocks into perfectly smooth pieces with smooth edges .. it couldn't have been done by simple tools like hammer etc..

the clues given by edward points to magnetism/ anti gravity .. maybe at certain locations on earth gravity tends to get altered which can then be utilized . All physical Laws have limits..

if it were that simple i think he would have revealed it long ago, he wouldn't have kept this as a secret for whole of his life.. 

Both edward and tesla said that the current science (of their time period ) is approaching Magnetism , electricity in a wrong way .. don't know what is the situation today.. 

i believe everything tesla said .. HE was the Science God  Absolute Genius !  if history channel comes up and says Tesla Was an alien .. i wont doubt them ..


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

i am a n00b in this subject, but arent we talking about effing *deserts*?? and so much water from only the Nile??



rish said:


> i believe everything tesla said .. HE was the Science God  Absolute Genius !  if history channel comes up and says Tesla Was an alien .. i wont doubt them ..



i hear ye. 

Tesla was The One True Scientist. much much ahead of his time.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 2, 2014)

Tesla was the forefather of Rober downing Sr. I mean Howard Stark ( recent studies reveled it)


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i am a n00b in this subject, but arent we talking about effing *deserts*?? and so much water from only the Nile??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is without any doubt,and a true Memorable + Honourable Forefather of our civilization...


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Tesla was the forefather of Rober downing Sr. I mean Howard Stark ( recent studies reveled it)


You mean to say Marvel's STARK character is based on TESLA?


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i am a n00b in this subject, but arent we talking about effing *deserts*?? and so much water from only the Nile??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kg11sgbg said:


> That is without any doubt,and a true Memorable + Honourable Forefather of our civilization...




he wasn't just an engineer/scientist he was a human being with *super powers* 

He was able to listen thundershocks from 550 miles .. was able to listen to flapping of insects wings from 3 rooms far.. he had 13 times more powerful hearing than anybody else

He was able to visualize machines in his head , lay it apart run it for weeks in his mind .. the wear and tear in his mind would be exactly equal to the real life machine.. he was able to build all his machines this way.. he was able to send pictures from his mind to somebody else ( telepathy ) .. he never used any models , diagrams all was in his head .. he would never make a real life machine without creating it and perfecting it first before in his mind.. and every time he made a real life one he was so Precise that it would work every time

He used to never sleep more than 2 hours with occasional naps in between

He survived or cured himself of life threatening diseases 2 times after being given up by doctors..

He had the reflexes of spiderman at the age of 59..  ( 1 incident  )

He had some other Problems though

Migranes in his early life which he later got control,Obsessive compulsive disorder , reluctance to round and pointy objects , obsessive with number 3 , He fell in love with a pigeon in his later life ( don't know why people consider it as bad )

He is the most awesome man i have ever known about and everytime i hear his name i feel sorry for him that he died alone and pennyless with most of his work stolen and never gotten the credit he deserved due to a*****e b******s like Thomas Edison

according to me Einstein was a kid in front of Tesla( he only rode on a photon once and told us speed of light , and relationship about E=mc2 whereas tesla was his father he freaking built a death ray in his mind that can kill 10,000 people at once , provided us means of free Electricity to all , internet , radio , motors , Normal Light bulb  ( yes it was not made by edison ) , fluorescent light bulb    , Alternating current , jet plane and god knows what experiments did he not made public )

and he did all of this for no money at all only for the human race..  and what did he get in return in end ?

and every 5 year old kid knows about Einstein but only engineering college guys are aware about Tesla that too very little.. Deepest Respect to the man, may he rest peacefully


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2014)

Edison is an a*****e in comparison to Tesla.


----------



## ico (May 7, 2014)

so, Tesla has become most famous for not being famous. I get it.


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

ico said:


> so, Tesla has become most famous for not being famous. I get it.



*izquotes.com/quotes-pictures/quote-let-the-future-tell-the-truth-and-evaluate-each-one-according-to-his-work-and-accomplishments-the-nikola-tesla-183683.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

rish said:


> he wasn't just an engineer/scientist he was a human being with *super powers*
> 
> He was able to listen thundershocks from 550 miles .. was able to listen to flapping of insects wings from 3 rooms far.. he had 13 times more powerful hearing than anybody else
> 
> ...


Are these really true? Coz i couldn't find the source..


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

rish said:


> he wasn't just an engineer/scientist he was a human being with *super powers*
> 
> He was able to listen thundershocks from 550 miles .. was able to listen to flapping of insects wings from 3 rooms far.. he had 13 times more powerful hearing than anybody else
> 
> ...



true. tesla is a true inspiration.he was the first one who passed lightening through his body . edison was rich and hence patented everything, let me say -the master steal electric bulb was found by jospeh swan,i  guess. radio was tesla's work.
my deepest respect too for this man.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

> Are these really true? Coz i couldn't find the source.. Are these really true? Coz i couldn't find the source..


  [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],  [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] was joking.Tesla was indeed a great inventor but not in the same league as Einstein who was class apart from most scientists & inventors.blame it on pop culture for Tesla's resurgent popularity.


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]:


----------



## ico (May 7, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1o51l6/why_is_there_this_new_cult_appreciation_of_tesla/

Read posts by "eighthgear".

Tesla - brilliant man. But his fanboys tend to talk b$ at times.



rish said:


> *according to me Einstein was a kid in front of Tesla( he only rode on a photon once and told us speed of light , and relationship about E=mc2 whereas tesla was his father* he freaking built a death ray in his mind that can kill 10,000 people at once , provided us means of free Electricity to all , internet , radio , motors , Normal Light bulb  ( yes it was not made by edison ) , fluorescent light bulb    , Alternating current , jet plane and god knows what experiments did he not made public )


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla#Views_on_experimental_and_theoretical_physics


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> Are these really true? Coz i couldn't find the source..



It is all in his autobiography .. interesting read .. 

*everything2.com/title/Nikola+Tesla+%3A+Autobiography+chapter+1

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],  [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] was joking.Tesla was indeed a great inventor but not in the same league as Einstein who was class apart from most scientists & inventors.blame it on pop culture for Tesla's resurgent popularity.



yeah i was joking about Einsten one.. the fact is that both of them were equally great but in different fields .. and hence a comparison cannot be made as to which one was more superior..

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> *www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1o51l6/why_is_there_this_new_cult_appreciation_of_tesla/
> 
> Read posts by "eighthgear".
> 
> ...



what are you trying to say that Tesla did not believe einstein theory of relativity and relied on old principles ? 
So what .. Einstein also did not believed in Quantum theory.. and his theory of relativity does not work at Atomic level.. 

whereas Quantum theory works amazingly at atomic level and doesn't at gravity and planetary level.. 
Newton laws still work  on a smaller scale..

even theory of relativity works only until the speed of light is fastest .. But what if there is another thing that is faster than speed of light and is later discovered .. that would prove einstein wrong ? maybe but will his theory of relativity fail to work later for bigger objects where it has been working from past 60 years? No ..  

take the things that just works .. 

he came from old beliefs and principles.. the fact is show me another man with these many inventions i would be happy to learn about if i am unaware

if AC current and Radio were not his own original inventions .. he did not steal those ideas but improved upon them and independently.. taking 1 idea and making it more efficient and making it practically usable is still great engineering 


i said that einstein one jokingly .. like i previously said they are both incomparable .. both Equally great Geniuses but in different fields..  

if i misinterpreted your reply please correct me..


----------



## ico (May 7, 2014)

rish said:


> what are you trying to say that Tesla did not believe einstein theory of relativity and relied on old principles ?
> So what .. Einstein also did not believed in Quantum theory.. and his theory of relativity does not work at Atomic level..
> 
> whereas Quantum theory works amazingly at atomic level and doesn't at gravity and planetary level..
> ...


The only thing I'm trying to say is, this blatant Tesla fanboyism on the Internet/popular culture is damn irritating and should stop. People without knowing complete facts are bigging up an already brilliant man.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2014)

no body is denying Tesla was a great engineer but that's exactly what he was.theoretical science is the base upon which engineering is based.your post gives notion that he was much more than that which is what [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] & i disagree.a good theoretical physicist will always be greater than a good engineer as far as knowledge is concerned.the thing about Einstein that sets him apart is that even now with our supercomputers & space telescopes we can only verify Einstein's theories which was not possible within his life time & till now he hasn't failed.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2014)

ico said:


> *www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1o51l6/why_is_there_this_new_cult_appreciation_of_tesla/
> 
> Read posts by "eighthgear".
> 
> Tesla - brilliant man. But his fanboys tend to talk b$ at times.



*www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-tesla-wasnt-god-and-thomas-edison-wasnt-the-devil/

*i wonder how Pharaohs building Pyramids gave rise to Nikola vs Edison.*


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no body is denying Tesla was a great engineer but that's exactly what he was.theoretical science is the base upon which engineering is based.your post gives notion that he was much more than that which is what [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] & i disagree.a good theoretical physicist will always be greater than a good engineer as far as knowledge is concerned.the thing about Einstein that sets him apart is that even now with our supercomputers & space telescopes we can only verify Einstein's theories which was not possible within his life time & till now he hasn't failed.



that's just your opinion that theoretical physicst is always greater than engineer.. first both are important without one other is incomplete..

secondly i would rather pick a guy who can actually make new machines , build new things rather than someone who can just think and give his viewpoint.. thats my opinion

its simply the competition between thinkers and doers..  i would pick a doer.. but then again 1 is incomplete without other..  

who cares about knowledge ? if the theory does not work it would be just a fairytale.. and given that theory takes a long time to get proven in most cases.. it is really difficult to know whether one was right or wrong..
if the experiment fails at least the result is immediate in most cases so that one can try something else..

once again i am repeating 1 is incomplete without other.. both are complementary 

secondly didn't the theory of einstein was proven in his lifetime ? that's why he became a star ? weren't they able to take photos of earth and moon after 3 failed attempts ? the struggle and time period in proving of einstein theory was a success story in itself..

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> The only thing I'm trying to say is, this blatant Tesla fanboyism on the Internet/popular culture is damn irritating and should stop. People without knowing complete facts are bigging up an already brilliant man.



you do realize nobody is taught about tesla at schools ,majority people are getting to know him through internet only .. it is bound to get popluar . it almost comes as a surprise to many that they don't know anything about the man of this stature  

maybe you know about him that's great rest don't...  what is blind fanboyism here ? if i post something incorrect i would like to correct myself .. 
Ac - he did the same thing what edison did with lightbulb refined it and made it practical
Radio , xrays - he did made them independently without reading about it or stealing from others.. though xrays were also developed by  somebody else before him.. contribution to Radio
was done by so many engineers and scientists..

many inventions have been made simultaneously and independently throughout the history.. its nothing new

does it make him less of a great man  ? absolutely no

apart from his achievements don't you think he himself as a person with great skills such as visualizing etc  , advanced hearing , next to no sleep , hard working , phenomenal memory ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2014)

this was the most rigorous test of one of Einstein's theories:
*online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424127887324743704578444913060125542

this is the 1st time scientist are able to experimentally prove one of his theory:
*time.com/24894/gravity-waves-expanding-universe/

even if Tesla intended to do something with above concept he would fail because at that time there were no supercomputers & precise lasers.that's the limit every engineer has to face.unlike a theoretical physicist an engineer depends on advances in other fields for success.e.g.a chemistry genius can come up with a fuel formula hundreds of times more powerful than current gen fuels but without a material capable to withstand those extreme temps & pressure no engineer can design an engine for that fuel.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]

lol. 

What did I say in my first post of this thread? Read that. Unit of magnetic field is named after him.

Tesla is not an unsung hero. People should grow up from this nonsense.



anirbandd said:


> *www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/05/18/nikola-tesla-wasnt-god-and-thomas-edison-wasnt-the-devil/
> 
> *i wonder how Pharaohs building Pyramids gave rise to Nikola vs Edison.*


another mystery to solve.


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> this was the most rigorous test of one of Einstein's theories:
> *online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424127887324743704578444913060125542
> 
> this is the 1st time scientist are able to experimentally prove one of his theory:
> ...



thanks for the links..  interesting read but we both were talking about different things.. i was talking about his main theory
, the links you have mentioned were a part of his main theory regarding gravitational waves .. sure we didn't have equipments at that time to test it.. everybody knows His theories are awesome and we have built so advanced Gps systems and satellites based on his theories ..  But it is not complete and has its limitations when it fails at sub atomic level.. that's where quantum physics comes in.. 

the proving of his relativity theory was a very good success story in itself as they had to try 3 times because of world war and other solar eclipse problems and it was there last chance to prove it.. their is a whole full documentary on just how they proved his theory..

regarding your theoretical physics vs engineer.. if i were to behave like a fanboy i would say engineering is superior.. but to ease it for you i will ask you simply 2 questions don't answer me and judge for yourself..

1)can theoritical physicts prove their theories without verifying it without Highly engineered equipments ?

2) if there were only people theorizing their theories and solving equations and no engineers .. what would we have achieved today ?

most of the early inventions were done by accidents and improving upon it by hit and trial methods..  lets take example of pyramids.. they had batteries in that time period .. who theorized that , they built such great pyramids that were able to withstand earthquakes and other catastrophic events .. do you think it was theorized first ? we don't even have  an explanation yet even after this much modern science..  the whole early history is filled with accidental experiments .. who had theories in that time ? simple example.. a compass, simple tools,  and other equipments without which we would not have been here.. 

who theorized how to built boats ? hit and trial.. pulleys and wells, bow and arrow, catapults  like weapons  

this has been debated for years and there is no end because simply it is a 2 way streak.. i don't want to continue it further you can't view 1 full day without day and night .. first we have accidents , we try to theorize what works test it by engineered equipments and machines then theorize some more and test it again with highly engineered equipment and it goes on.. 

and then something new is discovered and developed  and a whole new field is born and then more theories why it works

you may like theoretical physics more that's fine .. 
 but the truth is 1 in incomplete without another and there is no superior field

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...



lol at your comment one unit named after him and he is a sung hero ? 

uff this is all getting tiring
lets just say i and many countless others were dumb to not know about him 

No offence
End of discussion..!!


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

My vote is still with aliens.

Also how did they cut all the stones with ultimate precision without laser tech call for alien intervention.


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> My vote is still with aliens.
> 
> Also how did they cut all the stones with ultimate precision without laser tech call for alien intervention.



if you are being serious 
its not aliens .. that's guranteed it has been replicated in modern times..


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

rish said:


> if you are being serious
> its not aliens .. that's guranteed it has been replicated in modern times..



Am being serious yes. Egyptians did not know the basics of technology such as wheel at that time. How do you think they cut the stones with ultimate precision?


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Am being serious yes. Egyptians did not know the basics of technology such as wheel at that time. How do you think they cut the stones with ultimate precision?



they knew a lot of things.. they had batteries in that time period.. and they had some great knowledge..

like i previously mentioned it might have something to do with anti gravity, magnetism etc.. also the location of pyramids are very precise geographically


----------



## nomad47 (May 10, 2014)

rish said:


> they knew a lot of things.. they had batteries in that time period.. and they had some great knowledge..
> 
> like i previously mentioned it might have something to do with anti gravity, magnetism etc.. also the location of pyramids are very precise geographically



But judging by the precision of the stones it is really hard to believe that the Egyptians have done the pyramids


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> But judging by the precision of the stones it is really hard to believe that the Egyptians have done the pyramids



In shows they showed that the big pile of stones are being rolled, so nothing astonishing here


----------

